# my hairy man



## dasexyfroto (Mar 3, 2010)

My guy is a very hairy man. I was wondering if I can get some advice from the ladies on here (and couples and guys I guess) about what he can do about all that hair...removal...etc. Anyone have any tips, advice about coping with hair guys and different sexual tips when making love to a hair guy...etc.


----------



## franklinfx (Apr 7, 2009)

dasexyfroto said:


> My guy is a very hairy man. I was wondering if I can get some advice from the ladies on here (and couples and guys I guess) about what he can do about all that hair...removal...etc. Anyone have any tips, advice about coping with hair guys and different sexual tips when making love to a hair guy...etc.


 I nair my back in places i cant reach w/ the razor, shave the rest off my shoulders and places i can reach. I buzz my chest and abs about 1/2" do my ears, nose and i brows, w/ a little electric trimmer its alotta work, and i still dont get laid(im married) but if I do ill be ready


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Hairy guy here.

First of all - what specific issues do you have? The chest, the crotch, back, butt?

I got my first wax about 2 years ago on my back and I must admit I am hooked and since I shave my head, I do now budget this into my "grooming." It's about $90.00 every 6 months after tip, so $30 per month.

To give you a beach visual. . .my back hair is "patchy" - on the flank a bit, down around L4 and L5 and then up on my shoulders with a bare spot in the mid-thoracic. The patchy looked bothered me whereas my full-blooded Italian uncle. . .he had a sweater essentially covering him, chest and back, about 10% body fat and I actually thought he looked good the way he was (speaking only as a guy - I guess a lot of women woulid turn their nose up). 

It was the unevenness that bothered me (and with my head too).

I generally find 1x/3 months suits me well on a back wax.

I don't wax my chest, or my butt but there is a website. . .you'll have to google it - the Norelco body groomer that gives men tips on Manscaping. It costs about $30.00 and was worth it - I manscape my genitalia, arm pits and my chest a little and then supplement with a back wax as per above and I think this generally presents a "groomed" appearance.

But if any woman doesn't like any hair, they won't be into me. My chest is similiar to Pierce Brosnan. I guess Hollywood makes an exception if you are James Bond.

Speaking as a 41 year old male, I am not sure what's up with all the hairless trend - both male and female if you know what I mean. I seem to recall 7th grade health stating this was part of sexual maturity unless I didn't get the memo.

Anyway, don't have your husband be ashamed about asking about all this stuff here anonymously as I have been pretty open book on it; this is honestly something our fathers did NOT teach us and maybe 60+ year old men didn't have to worry about.

I hope women chime in with what looks "groomed" and what doesn't and their tastes and generation. I have done Manscaping threads before here before I finally settled in what was right for me.

If he's unsure, he could actually go to a salon and ask an esthestician for an honest opinion. I had one pretty much confirm what I do. Of course, be careful, an unscrupulous one may want to immerse him entirely into a vat of wax.

Some amount of body grooming for males has now I think become part of culture. I don't think he has to be completely hairless, although I guess a lot of younger women want men hairless (it seems).

The last time I was in the woman in the salon started to wax my eyebrows (started to put on baby powder until I yelled I was here for my back). 

Sheesh, it's not like they are Richard Nixon eyebrows or something 

But someone told me that weightlifters wax their eyebrows. Why, I haven't got the foggiest. . .girly men IMO.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Laser hair removal works wonders for people with thick black body hair.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

40 yr old Virgin. Waxing is cheaper but alot more painful. Laser surgery can permanently remove the hair but it'll cost an arm and a leg.

There are some products like Nair that will remove hair. But I guess some people can be allergic to it. My wife used it on her legs once and she said it burned so bad she almost thought of going to the hospital. And it left her legs looking like a monster for a couple of weeks. But then again my wife is a very low tolerance for pain.

Or you and the H can make it an outing where you help him shave himself from time to time. You might just work yourself up enough and get a little treat after you're both done with the shaving :smthumbup:


----------



## Sixgunner (Mar 5, 2008)




----------

